# [RISOLTO] Installare HQplayer (ebuild)

## antonellocaroli

Sto cercando di far partire un eseguibile ricavato da un pacchetto .deb .

Premetto che con il live DVD funziona, ma sulla mia Gentoo ho una seire di problemi..

Il primo é stato

error while loading shared libraries: libgomp-so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or Directory

Che ho risolto ricompilando le gcc cosi:

USE="openmp"  emerge gcc

Dopo ho avuto questo problema

error while loading shared libraries: libqtwidgets-so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or Directory

Che ho risolto con

emerge --oneshot --ask qtcore:5 qtgui:5 qtwidgets:5 

Ma adesso ho questo problema che non so come risolvere

error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Quick.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directoryLast edited by antonellocaroli on Wed Oct 19, 2016 9:00 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Ma adesso ho questo problema che non so come risolvere
> 
> error while loading shared libraries: libQt5Quick.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

```
$ equery b /usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so.5

 * Searching for /usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so ... 

dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.6.1-r1 (/usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so -> libQt5Quick.so.5.6.1)

dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.6.1-r1 (/usr/lib64/libQt5Quick.so.5.6.1)
```

Quindi ti manca dev-qt/qtdeclarative.

Ma che programma stai cercando di fare partire?

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ciao Fedeliallalinea   :Very Happy: 

il programma che sto cercando di far partire é questo

HQPlayer Desktop: 3.14.2

http://www.signalyst.com/consumer.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ci dò un'occhiata e provo a fare un ebuild

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco l'ebuild tutto da testare. Non so se tutte le dipendenze sono giuste, inoltre quello che e' sicuramente sbagliato e' la licenza ma non la trovo sul sito (sai indicarmi dove si trova?)

```
# Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=6

inherit unpacker

MY_PN=${PN/-bin/}

DESCRIPTION="HQPlayer - upsampling multichannel audio player"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.signalyst.com/consumer.html"

SRC_URI="http://www3.signalyst.com/bins/${MY_PN}_${PV}-52_amd64.deb"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64"

RDEPEND=">=sys-devel/gcc-5.1.0[openmp]

         >=media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.16

         >=media-libs/flac-1.3.0

         >=dev-qt/qtcore-5.5.0

         >=dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.0

         >=dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.5.0

         >=dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.5.0

         >=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.5.0"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}"

S="${WORKDIR}"

QA_PREBUILT="usr/bin/hqp-control usr/bin/hqplayer"

src_unpack() {

        unpack_deb ${A}

}

src_install() {

        mv usr "${D}" || die

}
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

Potrebbe essere questa? l ho trovata dentro al deb

```
Format: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5

Upstream-Name: hqplayer

Source: http://www.signalyst.com

Files: *

Copyright: 1998-2015 Jussi Laako / Signalyst, <jussi.laako@signalyst.com>

License: Proprietary

 HQPlayer Desktop End User License Agreement

 .

 CAREFULLY READ THE FOLLOWING LICENSE AGREEMENT. BY INSTALLING THE SOFTWARE OR

 CLICKING ON THE "I AGREE" BUTTON, YOU ARE CONSENTING TO BE BOUND BY AND ARE

 BECOMING A PARTY TO THIS AGREEMENT. IF YOU DO NOT AGREE TO ALL OF THE TERMS

 OF THIS AGREEMENT, CLICK THE "CANCEL" BUTTON, AND, IF APPLICABLE, UNINSTALL

 THE SOFTWARE.

 .

 License Grant

 The package contains software ("Software") and related explanatory written

 materials ("Documentation"). "Software" includes any upgrades, modified

 versions, updates, additions and copies of the Software. "You" means the

 person or company who is being licensed to use the Software or Documentation.

 "We" and "us" means Jussi Laako, Signalyst.

 This Software is licensed, not sold. We hereby grant you a nonexclusive

 license to use one copy of the Software on any single computer, provided the

 Software is in use on only one computer at any time. The Software is "in use"

 on a computer when it is loaded into temporary memory (RAM) or being executed

 in other ways.

 .

 Title

 We remain the owner of all right, title and interest in the Software and

 Documentation.

 .

 Archival or Backup Copies

 You may either:

        - make one copy of the Software solely for backup or archival purposes;

          or

        - transfer the Software to a single hard disk, provided you keep the

          original solely for backup or archival purposes.

 .

 Things You May Not Do

 The Software and Documentation are protected by Finnish copyright laws and

 international treaties. You must treat the Software and Documentation like

 any other copyrighted material--for example a book. You may not:

        - copy the Documentation;

        - copy the Software except to make archival or backup copies as

          provided above;

        - modify or adapt the Software or merge it into another program;

        - reverse engineer, disassemble, decompile or make any attempt to

          discover the source code of the Software, except solely for the

          purpose of using modified versions of LGPL libraries, only to the

          extent required for this purpose;

        - place the Software onto a server so that it is accessible via a

          public network such as the Internet; or

        - sublicense, rent, lease or lend any portion of the Software or

          Documentation.

 Trial Version

 Limited time trial license is provided solely for the purpose of verifying

 that the Software and Documentation is suitable for You and performs as

 expected, before purchasing a license. As the trial license is provided for

 verification purposes, there is NO WARRANTY or REMEDY. After the limited

 trial time, You agree to either stop using the Software and Documentation or

 purchase a license if You want to continue using the Software and

 Documentation.

 .

 Transfers

 License is personal and You may NOT transfer any of your rights to use the

 Software or Documentation to any another person or legal entity.

 .

 Limited Warranty

 In case the Software was delivered to You electronically (over the internet):

        - as You have been able to test the software within a trial period to

          verify it's functionality for You, there is NO WARRANTY at all.

 In case the Software was delivered to You on a physical media, we warrant

 that for a period of 14 days after delivery of this copy of the Software to

 you:

        - the physical media on which this copy of the Software is distributed

          will be free from defects in materials and workmanship under normal

          use; and

        - the Software will perform in substantial accordance with the

          Documentation.

 To the extent permitted by applicable law, THE FOREGOING LIMITED WARRANTY IS

 IN LIEU OF ALL OTHER WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, AND WE

 DISCLAIM ANY AND ALL IMPLIED WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS, INCLUDING ANY IMPLIED

 WARRANTY OF TITLE, NONINFRINGEMENT, MERCHANTABILITY OR FITNESS FOR A

 PARTICULAR PURPOSE, regardless of whether we know or had reason to know of

 your particular needs. No employee, agent, dealer or distributor of ours is

 authorized to modify this limited warranty, nor to make any additional

 warranties.

 Limited Remedy

 In case the Software was delivered to You electronically (over the internet):

        - as You have been able to test the software within a trial period to

          verify it's functionality for You, there is NO REMEDY at all.

 In case the Software was delivered to You on a physical media, our entire

 liability and your exclusive remedy shall be:

        - the replacement of any diskette(s) or other media not meeting our

          Limited Warranty which is returned to us or to an authorized Dealer

          or Distributor with a copy of your receipt; or

        - if we or an authorized Dealer or Distributor are unable to deliver a

          replacement diskette(s) or other media that is free of defects in

          materials or workmanship, you may terminate this Agreement by

          returning the Software and Documentation and your money will be

          refunded.

 IN NO EVENT WILL WE BE LIABLE TO YOU FOR ANY DAMAGES, INCLUDING ANY LOST

 PROFITS, LOST SAVINGS, OR OTHER INCIDENTAL OR CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES ARISING

 FROM THE USE OF OR THE INABILITY TO USE THE SOFTWARE (EVEN IF WE OR AN

 AUTHORIZED DEALER OR DISTRIBUTOR HAS BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF THESE

 DAMAGES), OR FOR ANY CLAIM BY ANY OTHER PARTY.

 .

 Term and Termination

 This license agreement takes effect upon your use of the software and remains

 effective until terminated. You may terminate it at any time by destroying

 all copies of the Software and Documentation in your possession. It will also

 automatically terminate if you fail to comply with any term or condition of

 this license agreement. You agree on termination of this license to either

 return to us or destroy all copies of the Software and Documentation in your

 possession.

 .

 Confidentiality

 The Software contains trade secrets and proprietary know-how that belong to

 us and it is being made available to you in strict confidence. ANY USE OR

 DISCLOSURE OF THE SOFTWARE, OR OF ITS ALGORITHMS, PROTOCOLS OR INTERFACES,

 OTHER THAN IN STRICT ACCORDANCE WITH THIS LICENSE AGREEMENT, MAY BE

 ACTIONABLE AS A VIOLATION OF OUR TRADE SECRET RIGHTS.

 .

 General Provisions

 1. This written license agreement is the exclusive agreement between you and

 us concerning the Software and Documentation and supersedes any and all prior

 oral or written agreements, negotiations or other dealings between us

 concerning the Software.

 2. This license agreement may be modified only by a writing signed by you and

 us.

 3. In the event of litigation between you and us concerning the Software or

 Documentation, the litigation will be held in the District Court of

 Länsi-Uusimaa, Finland.

 4. This license agreement is governed by the laws of Finland and

 international treaties.

 5. You agree that the Software will not be shipped, transferred or exported

 into any country or used in any manner prohibited by the laws of Finland or

 European Union or any other export laws, restrictions or regulations.

```

Comunque non so ma  dopo aver risolto libQt5Quick.so.5

con emerge dev-qt/qtdeclarative

il problema successivo era con 

libstdc++.so.6: version ´GLIBCXX_3.4.21´ not found (required by ./hqplayer)

per testare la ebuild devo sempre creare un overlay locale giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere questa? l ho trovata dentro al deb 

 

Si questa non l'avevo vista dentro il .deb, piu' tardi posto l'ebuild corretto.

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> il problema successivo era con
> 
> libstdc++.so.6: version ´GLIBCXX_3.4.21´ not found (required by ./hqplayer) 

 

Si gia' visto devi installare una versione di gcc maggiore o uguale alla 5.1 (cerca 3.4.21 in questo documento)

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> per testare la ebuild devo sempre creare un overlay locale giusto?

 

Si ma se l'avevi gia' fatto per l'altro pacchetto ti basta creare la carrtella media-sound/hqplayer-bin e il file hqplayer-bin-3.14.2.ebuild e poi crei il manifest con il comando 

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-sound/hqplayer-bin/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2.ebuild manifest
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco l'ebuild tutto da testare. Non so se tutte le dipendenze sono giuste, inoltre quello che e' sicuramente sbagliato e' la licenza ma non la trovo sul sito (sai indicarmi dove si trova?)
> 
> ```
> # Copyright 1999-2015 Gentoo Foundation
> 
> ...

 

Provata e funziona perfettamente!!! mi ritrovo anche il collegamento nel menu di xfce4   :Very Happy: 

L´unica cosa strana é questa:  Emerging (2 of 2) media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2::squeezelite-R2

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 2) media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2::squeezelite-R2

 * hqplayer_3.14.2-52_amd64.deb SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking hqplayer_3.14.2-52_amd64.deb to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/hqpla                yer-bin-3.14.2/work

>>> Unpacking data.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2/wo                rk

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2/work ..                .

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2/work                 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2/work ..                .

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2

>>> Install hqplayer-bin-3.14.2 into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3                .14.2/image/ category media-sound

>>> Completed installing hqplayer-bin-3.14.2 into /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/h                qplayer-bin-3.14.2/image/

 * Final size of build directory: 4 KiB

 * Final size of installed tree: 129560 KiB

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/doc

>>> Installing (2 of 2) media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2::squeezelite-R2

>>> Recording media-sound/hqplayer-bin in "world" favorites file...

```

Forse dipende dal fatto che ho questo file /etc/portage/repos.conf/local.conf editato cosi ?

```
[squeezelite-R2]

location = /usr/local/portage

masters = gentoo

auto-sync = no

```

Non vorrei chiederti troppo   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ma non é che potrebbe uscire fuori anche una ebuild dal Network Audio Daemon: 3.4.0 é a fondo pagine...stessa URL...  :Embarassed: 

il deb qua:  https://www.signalyst.eu/bins/naa/linux/stretch/

----------

## antonellocaroli

PS: al riavvio ho un piccolo problema

al login mi da un errore: failed to excute login command

riesco ad entrare solo via ssh   :Confused: 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> PS: al riavvio ho un piccolo problema
> 
> al login mi da un errore: failed to excute login command
> 
> riesco ad entrare solo via ssh  

 

Risolto!!!  non so perché ma mi si era cambiato il file /etc/slim.conf   :Shocked: 

risistemato e tornato OK!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> L´unica cosa strana é questa:  Emerging (2 of 2) media-sound/hqplayer-bin-3.14.2::squeezelite-R2

 

Nel senso che hai scritto squeezelite-R2? Quello e' perche' hai dato quel nome al tuo local overlay (puoi vederlo in /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name).

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Non vorrei chiederti troppo    
> 
> Ma non é che potrebbe uscire fuori anche una ebuild dal Network Audio Daemon: 3.4.0 é a fondo pagine...stessa URL... 
> 
> il deb qua:  https://www.signalyst.eu/bins/naa/linux/stretch/

 

Si posso provarci, ma vedo che devo anche creare lo script di init per OpenRC (ha solo il supporto per systemd) e non sono tanto pratico.

Unica cosa non mischiare diversi problemi in un thread unico ma aprine di nuovi, e magari cambia il titolo di questo thread con qualcosa ce descriva meglio il contenuto (esempio: ebuild per hqplayer).

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nel senso che hai scritto squeezelite-R2? Quello e' perche' hai dato quel nome al tuo local overlay (puoi vederlo in /usr/local/portage/profiles/repo_name).
> 
> 

 

No, non l ho scritto io...esce durante l ínstallazione...  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
gentooplayer profiles # ls /usr/local/portage/profiles/

media-sound

gentooplayer profiles #

```

Ma in effetti leggendo media-sound nano  /usr/local/portage/profiles/media-sound  dentro c´é propio Squeezelite-R2  scritto   :Embarassed: 

Basta che edito il file per cambiare nome?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Basta che edito il file per cambiare nome?

 

Non sono sicuro, ma provaci   :Very Happy: 

Poi il file dovrebbe chiamarsi repo_name non media-sound

----------

## antonellocaroli

Per essere sicuri ho editato il file /etc/portage/repos.conf/local.conf  cosi

```
[MyPlayer] 

location = /usr/local/portage 

masters = gentoo 

auto-sync = no 
```

e enche media-sound

sembra apposto

 *Quote:*   

> gentooplayer profiles # emerge --ask hqplayer-bin
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news read to view new items.
> ...

 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si posso provarci, ma vedo che devo anche creare lo script di init per OpenRC (ha solo il supporto per systemd) e non sono tanto pratico.
> 
> 

   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

io avevo proceduto cosi:

 *Quote:*   

> B]Per usare networkaudiod[/B]
> 
> dalla home
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ma non mi sembra propio bello   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco gli ebuilds (ho messo anche quello di hqplayer con la licenza corretta).

Oltre alla cartella media-sound con gli ebuilds troverai anche la cartella licenses mettila in /usr/local/portage.

Non sono sicuro che funzioni lo script di init per networkaudiod fammi sapere quindi.

----------

## antonellocaroli

Grazie mille fedeliallalinea!!! 

la provo al piú presto e ti faccio sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco gli ebuilds (ho messo anche quello di hqplayer con la licenza corretta).
> 
> Oltre alla cartella media-sound con gli ebuilds troverai anche la cartella licenses mettila in /usr/local/portage.
> 
> Non sono sicuro che funzioni lo script di init per networkaudiod fammi sapere quindi.

 

Sto provando la ebuild di networkaudiod su un altro PC...ma ho un problema con le gcc

```
mber/libdecnumber.a   -lmpc -lmpfr -lgmp -rdynamic -ldl  -lz

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/gcc-5.4.0/gcc/c/Make-lang.in:71: recipe for target 'cc1' failed

make[3]: *** [cc1] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/gcc-5.4.0/gcc/cp/Make-lang.in:99: recipe for target 'cc1plus' failed

make[3]: *** [cc1plus] Error 1

rm gcc.pod

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/build/gcc'

Makefile:4368: recipe for target 'all-stage1-gcc' failed

make[2]: *** [all-stage1-gcc] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/build'

Makefile:19797: recipe for target 'stage1-bubble' failed

make[1]: *** [stage1-bubble] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/build'

Makefile:20128: recipe for target 'bootstrap-lean' failed

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/gcc-5.4.0'

 *

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/gcc-5.4.0'

 *

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0/work/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report.

 *

```

installo cosi

```
gentooplayer media-sound # emerge --ask networkaudiod-bin

 * IMPORTANT: 12 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ~] sys-devel/gcc-5.4.0 [4.9.3] USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp sanitize vtv (-altivec) (-awt) -cilk -debug -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-jit) (-libssp) -mpx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla"

[ebuild  N    ~] media-sound/networkaudiod-bin-3.4.0

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi postare il build.log di gcc. Il problema non e' legato al pacchetto networkaudiod-bin, ma forse e' meglio che apri un nuovo thread

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Devi postare il build.log di gcc. Il problema non e' legato al pacchetto networkaudiod-bin, ma forse e' meglio che apri un nuovo thread

 

OK! se non lo riesco a risolvere apro un altro tread...

per la ebuild di networkaudiod ho provato sull´altro pc....

installazione ok!!

ma l init script no

```
/etc/init.d/networkaudiod start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * /var/log/networkaudiod.log: creating file

 * /var/log/networkaudiod.log: correcting mode

 * /var/log/networkaudiod.log: correcting owner

 * Starting networkaudiod ...

 * start-stop-daemon: user `r' not found

 * Failed to start networkaudiod                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: networkaudiod failed to start
```

c´era un errore di sintassi..della r di user che era finita fuori la parentesi...

ho corretto e:

```
/etc/init.d/networkaudiod start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting networkaudiod ...

 * start-stop-daemon: --stdout and --stderr are only relevant with --background

 * Failed to start networkaudiod                                          [ !! ]

 * ERROR: networkaudiod failed to start
```

l´unica cosa che so che per farlo partire come demone vuole l´argomento -D    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/networkaudiod start
> 
> ...

 

Ok prova questo

```
#!/sbin/openrc-run

# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

description="Network Audio Daemon"

user="networkaudiod:networkaudiod"

logfile="/var/log/networkaudiod.log"

command="/usr/sbin/networkaudiod"

command_args="-D"

pidfile="/run/networkaudiod.pid"

start_stop_daemon_args="--pidfile ${pidfile} --user ${user}"

depend() {

    need net

    use alsasound

    after bootmisc

}

start_pre() {

    checkpath --file --owner $user --mode 0644 $logfile

}
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

[quote="fedeliallalinea"]

Ok prova questo

```
#!/sbin/openrc-run

# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

description="Network Audio Daemon"

user="networkaudiod:networkaudiod"

logfile="/var/log/networkaudiod.log"

command="/usr/sbin/networkaudiod"

command_args="-D"

pidfile="/run/networkaudiod.pid"

start_stop_daemon_args="--pidfile ${pidfile} --user ${user}"

depend() {

    need net

    use alsasound

    after bootmisc

}

start_pre() {

    checkpath --file --owner $user --mode 0644 $logfile

}
```

Questa VA!!!

ma ho notato un problema nell´avvio del networkaudiod

 *Quote:*   

> [./networkaudiod] (3310): clSocket::Create(): socket(): Address family not supported by protocol

 

devo capire da cosa dipende....non dipende dall´ebuild...ma dal mio sistema...ho provato anche direttamente con il binario...che in altre occasioni funzionava....mi sa che in questi giorni ho fatto troppi esperimenti   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Questa VA!!!

 

Non sai se ha un'opzione che permetta di loggare in un file?

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   Questa VA!!! 
> 
> Non sai se ha un'opzione che permetta di loggare in un file?

 

Mi informo.....

Comunque  problema rientrato....avevo avviato con un kernel che avevo compilato super striminzito...dove probabilmente avevo tolto qualcosa che non dovevo togliere...

riavviato con kernel giusto...FUNZIONA Perfettamente!!!

Complimenti!!!

----------

## antonellocaroli

Edit

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   Questa VA!!! 
> 
> Non sai se ha un'opzione che permetta di loggare in un file?

 

no, non c´é questa possibilitá, nella prossima versione verrá integrata una variabile per fare il log su file...

cosi mi hanno riportato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> no, non c´é questa possibilitá, nella prossima versione verrá integrata una variabile per fare il log su file...
> 
> cosi mi hanno riportato.

 

Ok allora lascio comunque nel init file il riferimento al log file anche se per ora non viene utilizzato

----------

## antonellocaroli

Quando cambia la versione, basta dare emerge networkaudiod-bin? o bisogna rieditare la ebuild?

ammettendo che non cambino le dipendenze...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Quando cambia la versione, basta dare emerge networkaudiod-bin? o bisogna rieditare la ebuild?

 

Devi cambiare nome all'ebuild creare il manifest e installare la nuova versione. Ma appena c'e' la nuova versione avvisami che metto a posto anche il file di init per loggare su file

----------

## antonellocaroli

Ok. Grazie Mille!!! non ho parole per la tua disponibilitá....

quella che hai messo nel link per adesso é la versione giusta? con l´init e manifesto giuso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> quella che hai messo nel link per adesso é la versione giusta? con l´init e manifesto giuso?

 

No devo rifare il pacchetto ma stavo meditando l'idea di creare un overlay. Comunque questa sera ti metto il link con l'ebuild aggiornato

----------

## antonellocaroli

se fai un Overlay sarebbe OTTIMO....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

